# Swedish army days pictures



## armyreco (Dec 8, 2006)

Hello,

Some nice pictures about the Swedish Army Open Days 2006.
Visit, the Army news, pictures gallery part :
http://www.armyrecognition.com/News/Index_news_UK.htm


Greetings.

Alain


----------



## killjoy77 (May 1, 2007)

Got any more swedish military pics please leave them in the strictly photos thread.


 thanks killJoy77


----------

